# Bored at the games?



## Count Oggy (15 July 2012)

I'm taking my 8 yr old son with me for the xc day. We're planning to arrive just before 9. Even if it takes an hour to get through security it still leaves us 2 1/2 hours before the action starts. I have a supply of travel games and am borrowing a ds. Just wondering if any of you have great ideas to keep kids entertained on a very long ( hopfully dry) day?


----------



## mtj (15 July 2012)

Suggest you leave 8 yr old son at home and take me instead!


----------



## Karran (15 July 2012)

There is a childrens playpark in there but its fairly close to the pond where the water jumps will be so I don't know if it'll be open or not? I can't see anything about it being closed but I assume yes?


----------



## Count Oggy (15 July 2012)

I think there's a que. I don't get back to Blighty much. The thought of spending a day with one of my old horsey friends would be a dream. I dont think they'll exchange an £8 ticket for a £50 one though. I think my son may be just a little disappointed as well


----------



## Count Oggy (15 July 2012)

Thanks Karran. If the views are good I'll be at the top of the climbing frame too lol.


----------



## Karran (15 July 2012)

Or, at the top of the park, in the flower gardens there's a deer enclosure and a pond full of fat ducks and squirrels looking for food?
The squirrels are stupidly tame and will clamber over you and take food from your hand or raid picnics.
Its fenced off from the xc course itself so could be a useful place to run around and let some steam off in!


----------



## Count Oggy (15 July 2012)

That great. It's been so long since I was in Greenwich. When I was a child we scattered my Nana's ashes where the childrens playpark used to be in St. James' park. There were friendly squirrels there too. One ran up my great aunt's skirt. We all thought it hilarious. Apparently not to my elderly relatives though.


----------



## Sleighfarer (15 July 2012)

I think going into the playground would technically count as leaving the park, so you wouldn't get back in  Ditto, the flower garden.


----------



## Count Oggy (15 July 2012)

Good point Seafarer. I was planning on a visit to the maritime museum but that would count as leaving the venue. Maybe I'll just start a connect 4 championship!


----------



## ruth83 (16 July 2012)

Walk the course? Let him pick which fences he would ideally like to watch the most. 'Guess' how many strides between elements?


----------



## Count Oggy (19 July 2012)

Ruth83 What a good idea! you know this event is so far removed from any normal one the idea of getting up close to the fences  hadn't occured. What a dunce!


----------



## Tillypup (19 July 2012)

I don't believe that the museum counts as leaving the venue, certainly for the cross country. The info leaflet does suggest having a look around it as it is part of the park. I could easily be wrong though!


----------



## Karran (19 July 2012)

In the local paper today it said the playground and flower gardens will be open. I can check and see if it counts as 'leaving the area'?


----------



## Count Oggy (19 July 2012)

I think the leaflet suggests visiting the museum after the event as a way of avoiding the rush for the exits. It's the rush for the trains I'm more worried about!


----------



## Honey08 (20 July 2012)

I would think getting in may take longer than you imagine - even getting tubes to Olympia horse show is hard work at Xmas!

You'll easily kill two hours having a drink and a wander.  Gamesboys always kept my stepson amused for a few hours when he was that age!  We took him to Badminton at that age and he spent half the time just running around!

Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## Count Oggy (21 July 2012)

Good idea Honey. I remember in the olden days when my now husband and I used to go to Notting Hill from Brixton. I'm thinking the trains will be like that but worse. The atmosphere was always good though. Not your usual rush hour traffic!


----------

